# انفجار سيارة أمام كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون!



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 مايو 2009)

*نفجار سيارة أمام كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون!*
*CET 21:01:26 - 10/05/2009 *​*






 أخبار وتقارير من مراسلينا *

*كتب: نادر شكري – خاص الأقباط متحدون*
*أعلنت شرطة الزيتون بالقاهرة حالة الطوارئ إثر انفجار سيارة أمام كنيسة السيده العذراء مساء اليوم الأحد، حيث كانت تقف سيارة ملاكي أمام الكنيسة وفؤجئ الجميع بدوي الإنفجار.*
*وتردد بين الاقباط أن السيارة كانت مفخخه وتقف امام الكنسية، وقامت الشرطه بفرض سياج أمني حول المنطقة ومنعت وسائل الإعلام من تغطية الحادث، وحتى الآن لم ترد تفاصيل وأسباب الإنفجار ولم يحدد بعد عدد المصابين التي سوف نتابعكم بها لاحقاً..*​ 


http://www.copts-united.com/article.php?I=73&A=2708​


----------



## totty (10 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا 

انا عرفت كمان من ناس كانوا فى الكنيسه فى الوقت ده
ان فى 5 ماتوا وكتير اوووووى مصابين

ربنا يستر وميبقاش فى حاجه اكتر من كده*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

الله يحمي شعبه 

اخي

شكرا لك

خبر عاطل


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 مايو 2009)

*شككرا ليكم وعلى مروركم بس انا متاكد النهارده يوم ميلاد العذراء معتقدش انها تقدار تسيب ولادها تعبنين يا عذراء شددى ولادك واشفيهم من كل مرض معرفش حكاية خمسه ماتو  ي ريت تتاكدى منها ربنا يستر بجد الشيطان مش عوذ يسيب الكنيسة  *​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2009)

*العربيه التانيه انفجرت 
تحيا مصر ياعم 
ومنة الشاذلى جات تقول ماس كهربائى فى عربيه محامى اسمه بطرس  عربيه شغاله بالغاز الطبيعى 
ومن جوة الكنيسه والكلام خاص للمنتدى بس 
تانى انفجار حصل من شويه الانفجار الاول   عربيه واحد اسمه بطرس والقنبله كانت محطوطه فى عربيته 
عربيا بيضا 125 
دخل الكنيسه يحضر فرح  
وحصل الانفجار نشكر ربنا ومفيش  حد جراله حاجة 
تانى انفجار فى عربيه تانيه على بعد 20 متر 
مش  ماس كهربائى المرة دى
كانو بيدورو  على اى قنابل كشرطة وكدة 
طبعا مديريه امن القاهرة كلها هناك 
لقو قنبله فى عربيه تانى
والقنبله انفجرت  غالبا وهما بيحاولو يبطلو مفعولها 
الكلام دة وصلنى من واحد صاحبى ساكن قصاد الكنيسه تماما 
واخوه محبوس جوة الكنيسه حاليا 
ربنا يرحمنا 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2009)

*مفيش حد جراله حاجة يا جماعه 
متقلقوش العدرا حمت ولادها 
ولا حد اتخدش حتى  والكنيسه زى الفل نشكر ربنا 

*​


----------



## jojo83 (10 مايو 2009)

هناك انفجار ثاتي وقع الان ويبدو ان ما يحدث ليس صدفة وانا متاكد من هذة المعلومة لاني ساكن بجانب الكنيسة وربنا يستر علينا


----------



## totty (10 مايو 2009)

*ايوه يا جوووووووووو
مظبوووووووووووط 
العربيه التانيه لسه قايلين عنها حالا على الموقع نفسه

ربنا يستر

ياعدرا احمى شعبك واولادك من فضلك*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 مايو 2009)

*نشكر ربنا بجد ولو جابو الحدث فى اى قناة الان قولى وانا اسجله وارفع الفديو على المنتدى *
*... بشفاعتك يا ام النور ولادك سلم نشكر ربنا  ونمجده انى الكل سليم *​


----------



## kaaras (10 مايو 2009)

*انفجار سيارة امام كنيسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون*

عاجل

أنباء حول سيارة مفخخة إمام كاتدرائية العذراء مريم بالزيتون

أنباء عاجلة بتفجير سيارة بها قنبلة إمام كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون من نصف ساعة بالتحديد حيث تم وقوع حادث إنفجار مدوى لعربية امام كاتدرائية السيدة العذراء مريم بالزيتون و لم يعرف الاسباب حتى الان

وسنوالى تتبع الحدث ونشر ما يرد عنه من أنباء


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2009)

هيجو يقولو ماس كهربى يا بليز 
انا مش طايق كل القنوات اللى بتتكلم بالعربى 
كدابين 
او مش متاكدين من كلامهم
بس بيتكلمو وخلاص


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 مايو 2009)

هم بداوها بدري اوي و في وقت غير متوقع لينا بالمرة ربنا يستر من الايام الجية ربنا يرحمنا جميعا و يا بخت شهدانا الي ارتاحوا من الي جي


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 مايو 2009)

*oesi_no*  فعلا كلامك صح بس لزم يقوله كده بس عارف ابتدوا يجدده لانى على طول الفاعل بيكون مجنون المره ده ماس كهربائى ربنا يرحم


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 مايو 2009)

ربنا يستر يا عقرب  خايفن على  اخوتنا واخوتنا بد مش شر الاسلام ربنا يرحمنا مش الشيطان


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 مايو 2009)

please be clear قال:


> ربنا يستر يا عقرب خايفن على اخوتنا واخوتنا بد مش شر الاسلام ربنا يرحمنا مش الشيطان


 
حبيبي احنا اخر مرة سمعنا التهديدات كان السنة الي فاتت و من سعتها و احنا مستنين حاجة تحصل بس بعد ما مر سنة و يمكن اكتر و محصلش حاجة نزلنا الاستنفار الامني و هدينا و ادينا الامان  راحوا ضربونا من غير ما نتوقع و في في القاهرة العاصمة الي فيها اكبر الاجهزة الامنية في الشرق الاوسط كله عندي احسان ان الحرب بدات ربنا يستر الفترة الي جية هتبقي صعبة جدا و محتاجة صلاه و ايمان قوي عشان نعديها


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مايو 2009)

ارحمنا ياربى 

انت احن علينا من بنى البشر 

انقذ شعبك يا يسوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 مايو 2009)

رحمتك يا يسوع اية اللي بقراة دة معقولة

يارب خليك مع اخواتنا وماتخليش حاجة وحشة تحصلهم​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (11 مايو 2009)

العذرا تحافظ على اولادها


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2009)

*كل شويه فيه جديد
الخبر دلوقتى اتشال من مواقع الجزيرة ومصراوى
غالبا فيه تعتيم اعلامى 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2009)

*يا رب حافظ على ولادك فى كل مكان وارحمنا من الارهاب بكل اشكاله​*


----------



## أَمَة (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: انفجار سيارة امام كنيسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون*

"قوات الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"

متابعة للمزيد من التفاصيل

شكرا kaaras على نقل الخبر​


----------



## BITAR (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: انفجار سيارة امام كنيسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون*






*الكنيسة والأمن يحيطها بعد الحادث - تصوير عمرو دياب*​*محمود سعد الدين وإسلام النحراوي* 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 *تجري أجهزة الأمن تحقيقا مكثفا مع مالكي السيارتين التي وقع بهما الانفجاريين المدويين مساء أمس الأحد .كان قد وقع انفجاريين مدووين أمام كنيسة العذراء في الثامنة والنصف من مساء أمس وفي الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل .
الانفجار الأول وقع علي بعد 4 أربعة أمتار من الباب الرئيسي للكنيسة بسيارة فيات 124 رمادي اللون ملاكي القاهرة تحمل لوحات معدنية 88354 ، وهو ما اثار الرعب والفزع داخل كنيسة العذراء خاصة وان هناك اجتماعا أسبوعيا يقام كل احد من السادسة وحتى الثامنة والنصف .
علي الفور انتقل العديد من القيادات الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية إلي مكان الحادث بصحبة رجال المفرقعات الذين قاموا بمعاينة الحادث ومعاينة الكنيسة من الداخل والتأكد من خلوها من أي عبوات ناسفة وبتمشيطهم للمحيط لمكان وقوع الحادث اكتشفوا وجود عبوة ناسفة أخري أسفل بسيارة فيات 128 حمراء اللون تقف علي مقربة من الباب الرئيسي أيضا وتحمل لوحات معدنية رقم 21267 ملاكي الجيزة .
قامت خبراء المفرقعات بتفجيرها في الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل وسط دوي شديد أصاب الجميع بالرعب ، وبين الانفجار الأول الانتهاء من تفجير القنبلة الثانية فرضت أجهزة الأمن كردونا حول مكثفا علي الشوارع المؤدية إلي كنيسة العذراء*
*نقلا عن جريدة المصرى اليوم بتاريخ 11/5/2009 *
*الرابط*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=97823​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة متخفوش 
انا متأكدة ان العذراء ستحمي الكنيسة
أنا شفتها صباح الأحد يوم 28 مايو 1967 تظهر على قبة الكنيسة القديمة 
أي 11 شهر قبل ما تبدأ ظهوراتها الحقيقة في ابريل 1968.
ولما سألتها لماذا ظهرت لي، قالت لي بالحرف الواحد، ولن انسى ذلك حتى آخر يوم من حياتي. ​ 
لقد قالت: "*طُلبَ مني أن أحمي الكنيسة*"​ 
أنا متأكدة انها حامية كنيسة ابنها الذي وعد وقال عنها:​ 
"*أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها* "​ 
الكنيسة وأبناؤها في حماية من حمى مؤسسها وهو طفلا 
ومن غذته بلبنها الطاهر
ومن شاركتها آلامه على الصليب
وكانت أول من شاهدت قيامته.​ 
فلنحفط وصاياه ولا نخاف لأنه معنا كل الأيام.​ 
*[q-bible]*متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 20 وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ.* وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.**[/q-bible]*​ 

*ملاحطة:* لقد تشجعت الآن على كتابة هذا الظهور الذي كنت مترددة هل أكتبه أم لا. أن شاء الله تقراؤنه عن قريب.


----------



## sweetyshery (11 مايو 2009)

*انا بجد مش عرفا ايه للي بيحصل دا ازاي يعني صدفه انفجرين مش واحد بس اظن باينه يعني 

وبجد ربنا مع شعبه والعدرا تحمي كنسيتها وولادها 


وياريت كلنا نقوم دلوقتي نصلي للاخوات 

وربنا يستر علي للي جي*​


----------



## BITAR (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: انفجار سيارة امام كنيسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون*

*انفجار قنبلة أمام كنيسة بالقاهرة والعثور على أخرى*​ 
* الإثنين 11 مايو2009 *
*رويترز *

*القاهرة: قالت مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان ان قنبلة صغيرة مصنوعة محليا انفجرت يوم الاحد أمام كنيسة في القاهرة وان قنبلة أخرى مماثلة عثر عليها بالقرب من مكان الانفجار. وقال مصدر ان الانفجار وقع أمام كنيسة العذراء في منطقة حلمية الزيتون بشمال شرق العاصمة وتسبب في اشتعال النار في سيارة لكن لم يصب أحد بأذي. وأضاف أن خبراء مفرقعات هرعوا الى المكان عثروا على قنبلة أخرى قاموا بتفجيرها.*
*والقنابل المصنوعة محليا تتكون في العادة من مسامير وبارود لكن مصدرا أمنيا ذكر أن القنبلتين كانتا تتكونان من بارود وزلط. وفي رواية مسؤول بوزارة الداخلية للحادث قال ان صاحب السيارة يرجح أن تماسا كهربائيا تسبب في اشتعال النار فيها.*
*وقال المسؤول لوكالة أنباء الشرق الاوسط ان قوات الحماية المدنية بالعاصمة أخمدت الحريق الذي شب في السيارة خلال حفل زفاف بالكنيسة.*
*ويأتي الحادث بعد نحو شهرين ونصف من القاء قنبلتين حارقتين مصنوعتين محليا على محطة للمترو في نفس الحي.*
*وقال مسؤول في وزارة الداخلية وقتذاك ان أحد طرفي مشاجرة ألقى قنبلتين حارقتين على الطرف الاخر سقطتا في المحطة.*
*وقبل الحادث بنحو أسبوع انفجرت قنبلة مسامير تحت مقاعد سائحين أجانب في منطقة الحسين السياحية بالقاهرة مما أدى الى مقتل سائح واصابة نحو 21 اخرين.*
*نقلا عن ايلاف*
http://www.elaph.com/Web/Politics/2009/5/439005.htm


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 مايو 2009)

امة حبيبتي ربنا يطمن قلبك يا غالية

طمنتيني لما حكتيلنا عن المعجزة دي

شكرا بيتر على الاخبار وفي انتظار كل ما هو جديد​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يسترها ويحافظ علي اولادة 

ان عشنا وان متنا فللرب نحن

مرسي علي الموضوع​*


----------



## happy angel (11 مايو 2009)

*ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

العدرا بتحمى اولادها يارب دايما حامينا فى احضانك *​


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2009)

*كلام المصرى اليوم اقرب للصحة  من اى كلام اخر 
ياترى مين الجناة 

*​


----------



## man4truth (11 مايو 2009)

*دا ايه اللى بيحصل فيكى ده يا مصر
هو المحمديين وصلت بيهم السفاله الى هذا الحد
مش بعيده عليكم يا محمديين يا جبناء
ما انتم لو فيكم الشجاعة تقولوا قدام العالم كله مين اللى حط القنبلتين تحت العربيات
لكن انتم دائما جبناء مثل نبيكم 
تعملوها وتجروا
اخص عليكم يا محمديين يا حرامية بلادنا و حضارتنا​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 مايو 2009)

*انته مش حسين  انها فعلا اخر الايام خلاص اطهاض موجود اوباء موجود حروب موجود  هرطقه موجود حجات كتير ربنا يرعنا ويحمى ولاده من كل شر ... *
*مه كده هما حيبتدوا فى الاحدث الارهابيه  و كمان شوفته الخنزير الى جبه فى الفديو فى برنامج الحقيقة  وهما بيهزره مع بعض بما فهيم الظابط الى بيضربه بحجر  كبير قوى  حجر ايه بتاع رصيف وبيضربه على دملغه  زى الرجم بالظبط *

*ايه القلب ده يا مسلم قلب حجر بلا رحمة وحشى   ليه كده وكانى الله بالنسبه لك خلقنا وخلق كتير مخلوقات عشان انته تقتلهم و تعذبهم *

*ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 مايو 2009)

*انفجار قنبلتين امام كنيسة في القاهرة*







ا

*لتحقيق مع صاحبي السيارتين المتفجرتين*







*إخماد حريق شب بسيارة أمام كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون *







*اش**تعال النيران بسيارة أمام كنيسة شرقي القاهرة *








*تسجيلات صوتية لنشرة الأخبار القبطية من امام الكنيسة *

*خاص : انفجار بالقرب من كنيسة العذراء يثير الجدل والشرطة تتكتم على الحادث *








*إنفراد للبشاير:إنفجار قنبلتين بالزيتون وليس واحدة *







*انفجار سيارة قديمة بالزيتون*







*شهود عيان من الزيتون يرون لحظات الانفجار *

*المزيد.... **سيارة الزيتون المفخخة يملكها مسيحي *

*تغطية شاملة .. انباء عن انفجارات جديدة أمام كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون *
​


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2009)

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
وفى الاهرام على صفحتها الاولى 
ماس كهربائى يسير الرعب فى منطقة الزيتون
الناس دى مفكرينا نايمين على ودانا ​


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على كنيستو


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2009)

بصلوات وشفاعة العدرا مريم الكنيسة واولادها يكونوا فى امان
ياريت تتابعونا بالاخبار اول باول


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مايو 2009)

بجد خبر يضاااااااااايق جدا 

ربنا يرحمناااااااا من اللى بيحصل ده 

واللى لسه هيحصل كمان ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 مايو 2009)

*ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
الرب يحمي ولاده من كل الشر​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يكون معاكم يا مسيحي مصر ..
انا بصراحة اول مرة بعرف انه المسيحيين في مصر عم يعانوا كتير  !!! و عم يتم الاساءة ليهم بهالشكل القاسي !!

الله يحميكم و يحمي جميع مسيحي العالم 
يا عدرا تحمينا و تكوني معنا ..

مشكور على الخبر اخي ​*


----------



## monmooon (11 مايو 2009)

*ربنا موجود    
اكيد ربنا هيتدخل في كل الموضيع دى واكيد هيكون مع اولاده 
وابواب الجحيم  لن تقوى عليها ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا
ويحافظ على اولاده
شكرا على الخبر​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (11 مايو 2009)

*رب المجد يحافظ على بيعته 

وعلى شعب المسيح جميعا ​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 مايو 2009)

*انفجار سياره مفخخه يستهدف كنيسه العذراء بالزيتون*

*متابعة وتحقيق – نادر شكري – خاص الأقباط متحدون
عاد الهدوء لمنطقة الزيتون عقب الإنفجارات التي وقعت مساء الأحد أمام كنيسة السيدة العذراء وتم فتح طريق طومان باي لسير السيارات مع تكثيف أمني على مداخل ومخارج الشارع الرئيسي فضلاً عن غلق الشوارع الجانبية التي تؤدى إلى الكنيسة، وفرضت الشرطة حظر على وسائل الإعلام حيث اشباكات مع فريق قناة "o.t.v" لمنعهم من تصوير المنطقة، وقامت قوات الأمن بإخلاء الشارع من جميع السيارات التي أمام كنيسة العذراء الأثرية وكاتدرائية العذراء وانتشر أفراد الأمن في أنحاء متفرقة بزي ملكي ومدني تبحث عيونهم عن خيط يصل بهم إلى تفسير حادث الإنفجارات

أعطى القمص بطرس جيد كاهن الكنيسة تعليمات للأفراد أمن الكنيسة بمنع دخول أي شخص لمقر المطرانية عدا الطلاب الذين يتوافدون للحصول على دروس التقوية، ورفض جميع كهنة الكنيسة إعطاء أي تصريحات في الوقت الحالي مؤكدين أنهم في انتظار تقرير المعمل الجنائي ونتائج التحقيقات، في الوقت نفسه إلقاء الحادث بظلاله على توافد الأقباط على الكنيسة حيث بدا الحضور قليل داخل كنيسة العذراء التي شهدت ظهورات السيدة العذراء وتعتبر بمثابة مزار سياحى يقبل عليها الحضور من كافة أنحاء الجمهورية

باشرت النيابة تحقيقاتها بإشراف المستشار عمرو قنديل المحامي العام لنيابات غرب القاهرة، وأظهرت التحقيقات المبدئية أن القنبلتين مصنوعتين من البارود ورولمان البلي، وتم التحفظ على باقي أجزاء القنابل لفحصها واستمعت لشهادة شهود العيان الذين أجمعوا جميعاً على سماع صوت انفجار مدوي في الثامنة وأربعون دقيقة وعلى أثرها خرج المصلين ليجدوا سيارة أمام الكنيسة قد تفجرت، وانفجرت سيارة أخرى في الثانية عشر و40 دقيقه وكان انفجار يفوق الأول في شدته، كما استمعت لرؤية وشهادة صاحبي السياراتين صباح الاثنين

صرح سمير نظير محامي كنيسة الزيتون أنه تابع تحقيقات النيابة التي جرت الأثنين واستمعت النيابة لأصحاب السيارتين وأفراد أمن الكنيسة وبعض شهود العيان حيث تم إخلاء سبيل الجميع صباح الاثنين، وحول طبيعة المتفجرات أضاف نظير أنها عبارة عن تليفون محمول يخرج منه سلكين ويتصلوا بعلبة بلاستيك ملئية برولمان بلي وعلبيتن "كبريت" مملؤتين بارود، حيث انفجرت الأولى وقام الأمن بتفجير الثانية عن طريق طلقة مياه حيث صعب على الأمن إبطلها نظراً لأنها كانت داخل كيس بلاستيك صعّب من الموقف لذا تم تفجيرها من قبل الأمن، وانتقد نظير ما نشر بالأهرام عن أسباب الإنفجار أنه راجع إلى ماس كهربائي مشيرا أن هذا تزييف للحقائق حيث تم إثبات مواصفات المتفجرات بمحضر النيابة

وفي تصريحات خاصة للأقباط متحدون قال بطرس ميشيل بطرس مالك السيارة الأولى التي حدث بها الإنفجار، أنه قام بالإدلاء بشهادته في جهاز أمن الدولة بعد منتصف ليلة أمس وقدم شهادته أمام النيابة، حيث قال أنه اعتاد وضع سيارته في هذا المكان وحضور الإجتماع، وأنه فوجئ بسماع صوت انفجار وعندما خرج من الكنيسة وجد سيارته، ونفى بطرس الروايات التي ترددت بشأن حدوث ماس كهربائي بالسيارة مؤكداً أن هذا لم يحدث وما يدل على ذلك أن بطارية السيارة لم تصاب بأي ضرر أو لم يشب أي حريق بالسيارة، وما يدل على ذلك الإنفجار الذي حدث بالسيارة الأخرى ماركة 128 ويملكها قبطي يدعى عماد وهو ما يشير أن الحادث مدبر وليس عشوائياً​*


----------



## المجدلية (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: انفجار سياره مفخخه يستهدف كنيسه العذراء بالزيتون*

ربنا يرحم شعبه ويحافط على اولادة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: انفجار سياره مفخخه يستهدف كنيسه العذراء بالزيتون*

*ربنا مجود 
ملاك اللة حال حول خائفية وينجيهم​*


----------



## SALVATION (12 مايو 2009)

_نشكر يسوع على كل حال_​


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مايو 2009)

totty قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> انا عرفت كمان من ناس كانوا فى الكنيسه فى الوقت ده
> ان فى 5 ماتوا وكتير اوووووى مصابين
> ...



لا
مفيش حد مات ولا اتصاب
انا روحت هناك
وليا ناس اعرففهم ساكنين جنب الكنيسة قالولى
محدش جراله حاجه
والعربية التانية منفجرتش
والبابا شنودة لسه قايل فى الوعظة ان محدش جراله حاجه​


----------



## أَمَة (13 مايو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> لا
> مفيش حد مات ولا اتصاب
> انا روحت هناك
> وليا ناس اعرففهم ساكنين جنب الكنيسة قالولى
> ...


 


كله بحماية العذراء القديسة مريم ام النور
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

*أم النور حارسة كنيستها

الرب قادر يحمى شعبة​*


----------

